# Royal Purple or Mobil 1?



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Which is better? Does anyone here use Royal Purple?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I use RP exclusively, even in the lawnmower!! Being in SD, go for the Racing 21 or 11.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I use RP in my race car and Mobile 1 in my Goat... Don't notice any difference but the price!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Both are just about the same. I used RP and Mobil 1 in my race car also. No noticeable difference. I use Mobil 1 in the Goat just in case there are any engine problems. This way dealer doesn't have a crutch to lean on and deny any warranty claims.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

If you use Mobile 1, make sure its 0W-40. I've read Mobile 1 thins out over time to be a 30W oil equivalent. I've used them both but went back to Mobile 1 so I had one less brand of oil in the garage (I've got 6 cars). Its a bit easier to find when you need more.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Read this....may help with questions regarding Mobil 1
http://neptune.spacebears.com/cars/stories/mobil1.html


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Mobile 1 only.........used it for years. Official oil for NASCAR.....

JET


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

JET.....maybe you should try Mobil1.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Xman said:


> If you use Mobile 1, make sure its 0W-40. I've read Mobile 1 thins out over time to be a 30W oil equivalent. I've used them both but went back to Mobile 1 so I had one less brand of oil in the garage (I've got 6 cars). Its a bit easier to find when you need more.



where did you read this?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mobil 1 in the engine -- RP and other syns in the transmission, rearend and brakes. I change it every 6K -- and the stuff's still gold in color. Amazing stuff.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Mobil 1 in the engine -- RP and other syns in the transmission, rearend and brakes. I change it every 6K -- and the stuff's still gold in color. Amazing stuff.


I thought it was purple


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe that will rid my rearend whine. Unfortunately, I doubt it will get rid of the whine coming from the passenger seat.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> I thought it was purple


Not sure if that was a joke but he was talking about Mobil 1.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Maybe that will rid my rearend whine. Unfortunately, I doubt it will get rid of the whine coming from the passenger seat.


I haven't tried it in my rearend yet, just my tranny. Seems to shift smoother and makes less noise when I shift. Just remember the tranny takes 4.6 quarts.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Mobil 1 in the engine -- RP and other syns in the transmission, rearend and brakes. I change it every 6K -- and the stuff's still gold in color. Amazing stuff.



Same thing here.:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Royal Purple or Amsoil.....:cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

JMM said:


> JET.....maybe you should try Mobil1.


Did I miss something?  


JET


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> JET


It was a typo...he removed your e


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

For those looking for a fairly good head to head comparison between Mobil 1 and Royal Purple, take a look at this recent independent lab test AMSOIL commissioned on most of the major motorcycle oils on the market:
AMSOIL Motorcycle Oil “White Paper” (1 MB pdf file)

Mobil 1 clearly outperformed Royal Purple in this test, as it does in most of the used oil analysis reports I've seen on the oil forums. For those that don't want do download and review that 1MB file, in the 40 weight category, Mobil 1 ranked 3 of 11 and Royal Purple ranked 7 of 11. In the 50 weight category, Mobil 1 ranked 2 of 15 and Royal Purple ranked 8 of 15. 

In response to the comment/question about shear stability (e.g. a 0w40 shears down to a 0w30 or a 0w20) take a look at the shear stability test in this report on pages 9-10. Royal Purple sheared low out of grade in both 40 and 50 weight tests.

Here is a quote from the report on shear stability:
"The results point out significant differences between oils and their ability to retain their viscosity. Within the SAE 40 group, 36% of the oils dropped one viscosity grade to an SAE 30. Within the SAE 50 group, 40% dropped one grade to an SAE 40. Most of the oils losing a viscosity grade did so quickly, within the initial 30 cycles of shearing.

It should be noted that both high and low viscosity index oils exhibited significant amounts of shear and viscosity loss. Two of the oils with the highest viscosity index, Torco T-4SR in the SAE 40 group and Yamalube 4R in the SAE 50 group, had the largest drops in viscosity of all the oils in their respective groups. Torco T-4SR sheared to a SAE 30 and Yamalube sheared to a SAE 40. Valvoline 4-Stroke SAE 50 and Castrol V-Twin SAE 50 had a comparatively low viscosity index and they too lost significant viscosity, shearing down to SAE 40." 
:cheers


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Not sure if that was a joke but he was talking about Mobil 1.


I thought he was referring to RP:willy:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Subdriver --- So basically Mobil One is superior to Royal Purple???


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

and where does amsoil rank among the three?


----------



## "LE"GTO (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mobil 1 or Purple*

Coincidently the current Street Commodore magazine has documented tests on a number of readily available oils including the 2 in this thread. The test is the Timken test and the results were purple far outweighed mibil 1, even mobil synth s beat its more expensive brother in this test. This test compares how the oil stands up under load on the surface its protecting.

Interesting to see contradictory comments! arty:


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> Subdriver --- So basically Mobil One is superior to Royal Purple???


In my opinion (and most of the "experts" on the oil forums), yes.



BlueBomber said:


> and where does amsoil rank among the three?


You're asking an AMSOIL Dealer to tell you where he thinks AMSOIL ranks? :lol: 
Well, clearly I think AMSOIL is best or I wouldn't be using it in my Vette which sees exclusive track use. Yes, I do sell AMSOIL, but I lost a motor prior to shifting to AMSOIL due to a seized bearing, and I stand to lose way more if I lose another motor than I make selling AMSOIL. FYI, AMSOIL ranked 1 of 11 in the 40 weight class, and 1 of 15 in the 50 weight class in the above referenced motorcycle oil comparison. :cheers

Request a Free AMSOIL Catalog
AMSOIL Ordering Information


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

oh well i guess that sums it up. i'm thinkin i might switch over to amsoil. since your a dealer, how much would a qt. of 5W 30 be?


----------



## Drag Limited (Jan 26, 2006)

i've used mobil 1 syn in all of my cars, never had a complaint... other than it will leak a lil easier being synthetic and all.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

BlueBomber said:


> oh well i guess that sums it up. i'm thinkin i might switch over to amsoil. since your a dealer, how much would a qt. of 5W 30 be?


AMSOIL policy prevents me from quoting prices online, but I just dropped you a PM with pricing info on the AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 5w30 and the AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program. :cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Bottom line - Mobil 1 is the BEST oil you can buy for the price. Its worth its weight in gold.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ye, Subdriver! Just converted my GTO from mobil one to Amsoil, 0w30. Good stuff. I used it in my 350Z with wonderful results. Look forward to continuing. I am a dealer too.


----------

